
Why not hiring people with amnesia for testing product? - maxpv
Let&#x27;s forget the ethical limits for a sec.<p>Advantages :<p>- Giving job, integration for amnesiac<p>- New look on the product at each tested version.<p>- Testing the simplicity of the UI<p>Notes, it concerns certain types of amnesia only.
======
PaulHoule
I was developing a scheme to evaluate synthetic voices and found very quickly
that you never want to listen to two different voices say the same text
because once you have memorized the text you can't evaluate the legibility of
the voice anymore.

------
xkcd-sucks
Because there aren't many people with procedural anterograde amnesia, and
because employing mentally disabled people is tricky

